
The quit-Facebook hysteria is ridiculous - franklingu
https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/finance/news/quit-facebook-hysteria-ridiculous-213341916.html
======
__d
So ... because Facebook didn't reveal our SSN or credit-card details, it's
"ridiculous" that people decide not to use it?

The difference is that when sites/companies are _cracked_ , and our personal
information is _stolen_ , people get upset because the site/company was
incompetent.

When Facebook _knowingly_ _sells_ information that we consider to be private,
revealed only to our friends and family, or (in the most recent cases) to the
person we're messaging with ... that's not a mistake. It's not incompetence.

Quitting Facebook when you realize that the deal is actually that anything you
post, even things you write but delete before sending, is considered product,
and will be monetized in any way they think they can get away with, is a
perfectly rational response.

You can argue that this realization is late in coming: in hindsight, that was
clearly the deal all along, it has just taken us a while to recognize it.
That's fair. But quitting is still a perfectly good way to stop compounding
your earlier error.

